# Step by Step process



## kahkushan (Jan 4, 2013)

i am new to this forum, Thanks for sharing your valuable info.

1 - i have few Kgs. of ram & some cpu i want to know how to remove gold plated part from ceramic board.

2 - After getting gold fingers without base metals like copper & lead how to refine gold

3 - i will prefer electrolysis with sulfuric acid , but i could not find SMB ( 2NAS2O5 ) is there any alternative?

Better if some one tell me ANY ( may not be easy ) but step by step method from removing base metal to refining gold.


----------



## bswartzwelder (Jan 4, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.

Before you make any mistakes, stop and read. Read the Welcome to all Newbies section, the Safety section on the forum and read Hoke. The book is a free download and links to it are found all over the forum. I will try to add links at the bottom of this post. Also, use the search function. For recovering gold foils from finger contacts on circuit boards, you most likely will need to learn the AP (Acid/Peroxide) process. It has been discussed profusely here on the forum. Safety is the most important part of what you are attempting to do. You will be working with chemicals that can burn, disfigure, and kill not only you, but friends, relatives, neighbors, and pets. Stop and read Hoke before you make a mistake.

Look up any recent post by maynman1751 and the links are in his signature line. I found a post of his under "Types of PM Scrap" and the thread was "Re: one cool microchip". 

1.Forum Guide (Table of Contents) http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=60&t=5604
2.Guided tour viewtopic.php?p=6873#6873
3.Refining Precious Metal Wastes C.M. Hoke http://tinyurl.com/mfnyhs
4.Get the (FREE) Gold Refining Forum Handbook VOL 1 here >> http://tinyurl.com/nyutnp
5.Get the (FREE) Gold Refining Forum Handbook VOL 2 (Final) here >> http://tinyurl.com/y9w5y73


----------



## butcher (Jan 4, 2013)

kahkushan, I agree with the answer above, from your other post you are dealing with a considerable amount of values, it will take considerable study to learn to get the most from these values without losing them in the process, your best bet is to spend time studying to get the knowledge you need to deal with what you have properly.

Asking a question in a post, and getting a simple answer and trying to begin working from there would only lead to problems, you need to get an understanding of the basics of recovery and refining first (Hokes book), and then learn which process to use for what material you have, and have an understanding of the whole process (which can be learning several processes to recover and the refine the values depending on what material your working with).

Jumping into to something you do not quit understand yet can be a costly mistake, and will make it harder to learn in the long run, because you will be wasting your time looking for the gold you lost, and trying to find ways to get out of a mess you got yourself into.

Read Hokes and study the forum.


----------



## zane.lott (Feb 7, 2013)

I tried to get to volume 2 and the url said I was unauthorized to download the file. How do I get authorized?

thank you
Z


----------



## uglygold (Feb 7, 2013)

Hi, i got vol.2 but the doc. seems to be corrupt. Tried opening it with coral write, and ms wordpad. Coral cant open it(hangs up and never finishes importing it), and in wordpad you cant read it.
Is there a pdf format or a different doc. file that we can access? Please help


----------



## Palladium (Feb 7, 2013)

:arrow:


----------

